# Chemical resistance



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Is Cpvc sch 80 resistant to methylene chloride ??


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's what they make the Internet for. Could not find for cpvc, sched 80 pvc is a no go


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

No go on cpvc also


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah I looked it up and it said not recommend


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

What would be a suitable pipe then? I seen c.i is pretty good


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Thinking back to someone else's post just recently about de-ionized h2o, check out Orion high purity pipe. I didnt read a whole bunch about them, but i remember reading they have a product with high chemical resistance.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> What would be a suitable pipe then? I seen c.i is pretty good


if for drainage use duriron. You will never want to touch it again. Lol


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Stainless steel?


----------

